# Aus grün wird blau



## chromis (16. Jan. 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte es natürlich auch allen usern hier mitteilen, in Zukunft werde ich nicht mehr als Moderator hier tätig sein.

Meine arg lädierte Gesundheit der letzten Monate sowie eine berufliche Veränderung haben mir diese Entscheidung abverlangt, zumal Familie, Garten und Hobbies ja auch noch Zeit erfordern.
In Zukunft werde ich hier zwar nicht mehr ständig in grün erscheinen, ein wenig seltener aber immer noch in blau


----------



## Christine (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Aus grün wird blau*

Hallo Rainer,

eine verständliche Entscheidung. Alles Gute - insbesondere Gesundheit!

Nur gut, dass uns Dein Fachwissen, dass ich sehr schätze, erhalten bleibt!


----------



## Conny (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Aus grün wird blau*

OOOch Rainer,

 ich wünsche Dir die beste Gesundheit zurück und bleibe uns bitte, bitte erhalten


----------



## jochen (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Aus grün wird blau*

Hallo Rainer,

ob grün oder blau ist nicht so wichtig,
ich hoffe nur du bleibst dem Forum treu,
alles andere wäre sehr schade.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Aus grün wird blau*

Familie und Gesundheit gehen ganz klar vor, ob nun Grün oder Blau........ Und ob du nun in Grün oder Blau schreibst ist doch wohl echt egal.

Um das mal aus meiner Sicht klar zu stellen, Mods sind auch nur User, allerdings passen sie halt auf das alles "Rund und im rechtlichen Rahmen" läuft  

Danke


----------



## Annett (20. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Aus grün wird blau*

Guten Morgen zusammen.

Vor wenigen Minuten habe ich Rainers Bitte entsprochen und die Moderatoren-Rechte entfernt.

Wir haben vollstes Verständnis für seine Entscheidung und können sie nachvollziehen. 

Wie Uwe schon sagte, die Farbe des Namens spielt weniger eine Rolle, als die Inhalte der verfassten Beiträge. 


Rainer, wie auch schon an anderer Stelle geäußert:
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute für die Zukunft, und vor allem, dass die angeschlagene Gesundheit wieder hergestellt werden kann. Danke für Deine geleistete Arbeit.


Viele Grüße und Gute Besserung,
Annett


----------



## Trautchen (20. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Aus grün wird blau*

Hallo Rainer, Dir alles Gute. 

Schön, daß Du trotzdem noch bei uns bleibst und uns mit Deinem Fachwissen weiterhelfen kannst.


----------



## rainthanner (20. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Aus grün wird blau*

Hallo Rainer, 

Dankeschön für bereits Geschriebenes. 

Wir zählen weiterhin auf deine guten Beiträge. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Jörgi (20. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Aus grün wird blau*

Hallo Rainer,auch ich möchte dir alles Gute für deine weitere Zukunft wünschen, vorallem viel Gesundheit. Schön das du dem Forum trotzdem treu bleibst. Viele Grüße aus Thüringen Jörg


----------



## axel (20. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Aus grün wird blau*

Hallo Rainer 

Vielen Dank für Deine Arbeit als Moderator 
Ich wünsche Dir eine gute Zukunft . Vor allem Gesundheit !
Schön das Du dem Forum trots der neuen Aufgaben treu bleibst 

Lg
axel


----------



## rut49 (21. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Aus grün wird blau*

Hallo, Rainer,
ob grün oder blau, in Deinem Fall ist das doch ganz nebensächlich!
Die Hauptsache ist, Du wirst schnell wieder gesund und kannst Deine anderen Pläne verwirklichen!
Hauptsache ist für uns, daß Du uns weiterhin mit nützlichen Tipps und Tricks erhalten bleibst.
Toi, toi, toi !!!!

mfG Regina


----------

